# Cleaning iBook, iKlean etc. merged thread



## Amie (Jan 24, 2006)

What's the different between the two? Which one works better? I'm not so concerned with my iBook's screen (that comes clean with a lint-free cloth dampened with a bit of water), but I'm more concerned about removing body oils, smudges, dicoloration, etc. from the hand rests on either side of my trackpad.

Thanks!


----------



## limike28 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have never used iClean, but I have iKlear and have used it with great results on my old iBook, and my powerbook.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 24, 2006)

I think there are very similar. Bear in mind that even the best product leaves some streaks.


----------



## Amie (Jan 25, 2006)

Streaks? Where? On the screen? Or on the hand rests? I'm not concerned about the screen, as I will not be using any cleaning products on that part (only water with a lint-free cloth). What I would like to do is remove the ugly discoloration on the white part (hand rests) on either side of my trackpad.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh, I see what you mean. 

I used OmniCleanz (pretty much like iClear and iKlean) to clean both the white parts on my iBook and the screen. Did a great job on both, but left some streaks on the screen.


----------



## Amie (Jan 25, 2006)

rhisiart said:
			
		

> Oh, I see what you mean.
> 
> I used OmniCleanz (pretty much like iClear and iKlean) to clean both the white parts on my iBook and the screen. Did a great job on both, but left some streaks on the screen.


If it leaves streaks, I wouldn't consider it a "great job." But that's just me. Maybe I'm too picky.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 25, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> If it leaves streaks, I wouldn't consider it a "great job." But that's just me. Maybe I'm too picky.


Yea, but I'm a guy - we just don't get it in the cleaning department.


----------



## Amie (Jan 25, 2006)

rhisiart said:
			
		

> Yea, but I'm a guy - we just don't get it in the cleaning department.


Aw ... don't insult yourself with superficial, untrue stereotypes.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 25, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> Aw ... don't insult yourself with superficial, untrue stereotypes.


Are you kidding? I thrive on insulting myself. Its what keeps me happy.


----------



## Amie (Jan 26, 2006)

rhisiart said:
			
		

> Are you kidding? I thrive on insulting myself. Its what keeps me happy.


Really! Well, if insults keep you happy, then ... have a great day, you ugly bastard.


----------



## Amie (Jun 21, 2006)

I can't remember if it's called iKlean or iClear--it's whichever one they sell at the Apple store. Anyway, has anyone here with an iBook used it? Did it make a big difference in removing the smudges and body oil discoloration from either side of the trackpad mouse on the white iBook? Looking for a good cleaner to take care of this. I don't need anything to clean the rest of my computer (for my screen I just use a lint-free cloth and a bit of water, and for the keyboard I use compressed air and wipe it down the same water-dampened lint-free cloth). I just need a good cleaner for the white plastic parts on either side of the trackpad mouse. So far, I've tried three different brands, which I bought from CompUSA and Circuit City--they all made no difference whatsoever.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 22, 2006)

I use iClear ... got once the bottle of it. It lasts for a very long time, and works as it should. So have used it so far with iBook, PowerBooks, MacBook Pro and a MacBook, an iMac and a few displays. The results are good - I would not feel good trying to use just water-dampened lint-free cloth to get all the fingerprints etc out of the screen, with that stuff it's just way easier.


----------



## Amie (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah, but some of those cleaners contain elements that will leave a filmy residue on the screen. Water is just plain safe. And it gets the job done. My screen never gets a chance to get really dirty because I clean it once a week. 

Thanks for the brand name. Going to the Apple store and picking up a bottle of iClear.


----------



## mattsuzu (Jun 26, 2006)

i'd say its just isopropyl alcohol, you could save heaps of $$$ from buying it at the supermarket!

Oh, and you shoudln't use any solvent on your lcd - apple actually states to use a damp cloth, it causes no problems!


----------



## Amie (Jun 27, 2006)

mattsuzu said:
			
		

> i'd say its just isopropyl alcohol, you could save heaps of $$$ from buying it at the supermarket!
> 
> Oh, and you shoudln't use any solvent on your lcd - apple actually states to use a damp cloth, it causes no problems!




Apple says not to use anything that contains alcohol or amonia. Period. That means on NO part of the computer. At least, that's what I thought it meant. Am I wrong? Is alcohol safe for cleaning that part of the iBook? Will it take the smudges off?


----------



## fryke (Jun 27, 2006)

The question rather is: Will it take something _else_ off, as well. It'll certainly help the smudges. But if it damages the screen or other parts...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 27, 2006)

mattsuzu said:
			
		

> i'd say its just isopropyl alcohol, you could save heaps of $$$ from buying it at the supermarket!
> 
> Oh, and you shoudln't use any solvent on your lcd - apple actually states to use a damp cloth, it causes no problems!


You are kidding, right?  Alcohol is a solvent.  *Water* is also a solvent.

Research, my friend, research: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/solvent


----------



## Amie (Jun 27, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> The question rather is: Will it take something _else_ off, as well. It'll certainly help the smudges. But if it damages the screen or other parts...


As I said in my original post, I use only a lint-free cloth slightly dampened with water for the screen and other parts of my iBook. The alcohol in question was directly in reference to the hand rest area on either side of the trackpad mouse. That's the only place I'd use it--to take the smudges off.


----------



## Amie (Jun 27, 2006)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> You are kidding, right?  Alcohol is a solvent.  *Water* is also a solvent.
> 
> Research, my friend, research: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/solvent


I've never heard of using "no solvents," but I have heard/read Apple state "do not use anything containing alcohol or amonia." Nothing about water, though. 

If you don't use water, which I would think is the least invasive, what do YOU recommend for cleaning an iBook???


----------



## simbalala (Jun 27, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> If you don't use water, which I would think is the least invasive, what do YOU recommend for cleaning an iBook???


Water is easily the safest thing to use, just think about it. What manufacturer will build a product using plastics which are damaged by water?

I use a dampened soft cloth, with a drop or two of dishwashing detergent mixed in. Wring it to make sure the detergent is mixed thoroughly, squeeze it nearly dry, and wipe things down till the cloth comes away clean.

Then take a fresh damp cloth and use it to wipe once again. 

I've done this for years.


----------



## mattsuzu (Jun 28, 2006)

I use isopropyl alcohol on my ibook plastic once a week, and have done for the past 6 months in owning it.

I woudln't do it on the LCD or keys, thats just stupid - but it is fine on the plastics - has never harmed them whatsoever.


----------



## woodrz (Jul 1, 2006)

I use window cleaner (windex) works a charm and had no problems for the past year.


----------



## Amie (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks, folks, for all the replies. I think I'll give the isopropyl alcohol a shot--just on the plastic on either side of the trackpad mouse. Even though Apple says not to. Then again, they probably just say that so everyone will buy that "special" cleaner sold at the Apple store. lol


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 4, 2006)

Here's my post from a previous thread regarding screen and case cleaners: 

"I've always used the "house brand" spray screen cleaners found at chain office supply stores (Staples, Office Depot) on all my Powerbooks over the years and have never had any problems. I've found those spray cleaners to be extremely efficient.
I've also been using their spray cleaners (called "Multipurpose Antistatic Cleaner" at Staples) on the none screen parts of my Powerbooks; it cleans beautifully and neither this spray nor the screen cleaning spray has ever caused any damage to screen, case or keys. And I've always cleaned both screen and case at least once a week without fail.
I just don't see any reason to use the "fancy schmantzy" specialized name brand cleaners, with their rip-off prices."

I stand firmly behind it!


----------



## Amie (Jul 4, 2006)

I've tried two different brands of cleaners for laptops. They both came in cleaning wipe form in a container in which you pull out the wipes like baby wipes or Kleenex. Anyway, neither one worked. One was Fellowes brand; the other was Kensington. They both left streaks on the screen and didn't budge the smudges on the plastic on either side of the trackpad mouse. For the screen, I prefer a lint-free cloth dampened with H2O. Guess I'll try the isopropyl alcohol trick for the plastic. Can't be the price, that's for sure.


----------



## Amie (Jul 10, 2006)

OK, after asking around, many of you recommended isopropyl alcohol for cleaning the smudges off the plastic hand rests on either side of the trackpad mouse. I've tried various brands of cleaning wipes, which are supposedly made for this purpose, and they don't work. I finally broke down and put some rubbing alcohol on a Q-tip. And I scrubbed and scrubbed and scrubbed. STILL not budging! 

Any other nifty ideas?


----------



## fryke (Jul 10, 2006)

I thought you already _had_ a thread about this? ... Ah, yes. Found it. Merging.
While searching for the thread to merge it with, I found _yet_ another thread about it by you, Amie, and merged that one into it, as well. Gosh. Please stay with this one now.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 10, 2006)

My gut feeling tells me that the smudges are now an integral part of your iBook, and are the result of a chemical change in the plastic caused by the repeated assault of sweat, body oils and acids.
Just view the smudges as permanent hickies which you worked very hard, through passionate diligence, to impart upon your beloved iBook.
I think that the key to maintaining an umblemished finish
is to clean the wrist areas regularly, at least twice a week, from the very beginning of 'Book ownership and use.
Installing a protective covering onto the wrist areas of one's 'Book while those areas are still pristine is one's best bet.


----------



## Amie (Jul 10, 2006)

fryke said:


> I thought you already _had_ a thread about this? ... Ah, yes. Found it. Merging.
> While searching for the thread to merge it with, I found _yet_ another thread about it by you, Amie, and merged that one into it, as well. Gosh. Please stay with this one now.



Well, that's no fun. I have to keep mods like you on your toes.


----------



## Amie (Jul 10, 2006)

Mobius Rex said:


> My gut feeling tells me that the smudges are now an integral part of your iBook, and are the result of a chemical change in the plastic caused by the repeated assault of sweat, body oils and acids.
> Just view the smudges as permanent hickies which you worked very hard, through passionate diligence, to impart upon your beloved iBook.


Oh ... lovely.



Mobius Rex said:


> I think that the key to maintaining an umblemished finish
> is to clean the wrist areas regularly, at least twice a week, from the very beginning of 'Book ownership and use.


See, that's what I don't understand. I'm extremely anal about my iBook and have cleaned it religiously once or twice a week since I've owned it. That's why I can't figure out why the smudges are there. Honestly? I don't think it has anything to do with cleaning. I think the "smudges" are not really smudges at all but are areas where the finish has actually worn off. 



Mobius Rex said:


> Installing a protective covering onto the wrist areas of one's 'Book while those areas are still pristine is one's best bet.



I checked into a protective cover that fits over the entire iBook interior, but it really slows down typing (I'm a very fast typer) and feels bulky and gawky and just really messed up. Never see a protective covering that goes over only the hand rests.


----------



## fryke (Jul 10, 2006)

cooling pads would be nice as well...  Although, I guess with the new MacBook's magnetic mechanism, you couldn't really have anything on the wrist-rest part of the MacBook when closing it.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 10, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> See, that's what I don't understand. I'm extremely anal about my iBook and have cleaned it religiously once or twice a week since I've owned it. That's why I can't figure out why the smudges are there.



If you've been using only water, most of the time, as your cleaning solvent of choice for your iBook's wrist areas, it might be that water, alone, just can't completely remove all of the oils and acids and after each cleaning some residue remains, only to eventually cause the chemical change and resultant discoloration.


----------



## Amie (Jul 11, 2006)

Mobius Rex said:


> If you've been using only water, most of the time, as your cleaning solvent of choice for your iBook's wrist areas, it might be that water, alone, just can't completely remove all of the oils and acids and after each cleaning some residue remains, only to eventually cause the chemical change and resultant discoloration.



I think you're right. That makes perfect sense. Unfortunately. Ah well, like someone said earlier, I'll just consider them hickies on my beloved Mac.


----------



## mattsuzu (Dec 7, 2006)

Amie said:


> Apple says not to use anything that contains alcohol or amonia. Period. That means on NO part of the computer. At least, that's what I thought it meant. Am I wrong? Is alcohol safe for cleaning that part of the iBook? Will it take the smudges off?




i think you need to read up a little more bout it...

Look in the Do's section

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=30889


----------



## Amie (Dec 16, 2006)

mattsuzu said:


> i think you need to read up a little more bout it...
> 
> Look in the Do's section
> 
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=30889



OK, I just read the entire article, including the links from that page. And I didn't learn a darn thing. Same as Apple always say: "WARNING: Do not use acetone, alcohol, or any alcohol-based cleaner on your computer." And: "For LCD screens: Use a lint-free cloth dampened with water only."


----------



## mattsuzu (Dec 17, 2006)

> Use a damp, soft, lint-free cloth with mild non-abrasive soap or detergent. It is also safe to use isopropyl alcohol and iKlear. Remove any surface dirt gently with your bare hand before proceeding with cleaner and cloth. After washing, dry the plastic with a soft, lint-free cloth.



Straight from Apple.


----------



## Amie (Dec 19, 2006)

mattsuzu said:


> Straight from Apple.



For the OUTSIDE OF THE COMPUTER.........

............NOT the INSIDE.


----------



## mattsuzu (Dec 19, 2006)

The top case is made of the same material as the lcd housing case. It just has a matte finish not a gloss.
I clean dozens of ibooks a day and have never had a problem with ispopropyl...

Not that i really care. You can think what you want really - but i've done the exams, have you?


----------



## Amie (Dec 20, 2006)

mattsuzu said:


> The top case is made of the same material as the lcd housing case. It just has a matte finish not a gloss.
> I clean dozens of ibooks a day and have never had a problem with ispopropyl...
> 
> Not that i really care. You can think what you want really - but i've done the exams, have you?



Well, I'm pretty sure that Apple has. And I'm just telling you what Apple says. And Apple says do NOT use anything that contains those elements on the INSIDE of your computer ... only for the OUTSIDE.


----------

